# cannot install game



## el grinch (Jan 16, 2012)

I cannot install or run i magic if/a-18e carrier strike fighter. it worked fine until a virus infected the cmputer. my daughter wiped everything off of the computer and reinstalled most of the stuff. i have been able to reinstall all the games that were on the computer before the virus except for the carrier strike fighter. I get a message that the game has not been tested by nt and may not be uninstalled. it starts to down laod the files but stops at 1 %. I know nothing about computers except for playing games. My daughter says that nt is a new program that microsoft put out. is there any way to bypass this nt? I really enjoyed trying to land a f18 fighter on a carrier deck day and night. any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

try to install the game in compatibility with Windows XP SP3 (right click on the Install or Setup file and choose properties -> compatibility -> tick run in compatibility, choose XP SP2


----------



## el grinch (Jan 16, 2012)

Igive up I have tried everthing that was suggested and nothing works. I'll have to get somebody that knows about pcs.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There's a site by the name of pcpitstop that has a free test that really gives a pc a workout. You might run the pc through the test and see if that uncovers anything.


----------



## jayxl (Feb 4, 2012)

You might need to install .net framework from Microsoft.
It's a free software.


----------

